# anyoneexperience with rottweiler's as LGD's



## jolly rabbit

i was curious if anyone has had any experience with rotties as LGD's, i know they were used for herding and still are sometimes but it seems like alot of people are moving away from them. any comments or opinions. thinking of picking up one buying a ranch next spring in oregon. would like something with short hair and rotties came to mind.


----------



## wendle

If you plan on keeping him with the livestock 24/7 like you would a lgd then you will have to train any prey/chase/herding drive out. Then you hope that something doesn't trigger his instincts while you are away or sleeping. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91EHAFDfhbQ]Dog Whisperer: Rottweiler Herding Sheep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BarbadosSheep

If this dog is to live full time with stock, I'd suggest you pic one of the livestock guardian dog breeds. I have Anatolian Shepherds and they have a short coat. They can take this heat in SC just fine too. Rotties are awesome all around protection and farm guardian dogs, but not really reliable left with stock full time due to their high prey drive.


----------



## KSALguy

Rottis were never bred as LGDs, herding and property protection yes, but that is NOT an LGD, you will have to watch them closely and train them very well to trust them with livestock while your with them, i would NEVER leave them un attended for any long period of time with livestock that is just asking for trouble, 

LGD breeds were developed over Centurys to bond with the livestock and stay with them 24/7 and not be so dependent on the humans for guidence, why would you want to take a non lgd breed and try and make it do the job? you wouldnt take a bird dog and ask it to herd sheep would you?


----------



## wendle

Sometimes you will run across a herding breed of dog who doesn't follow his heritage, and might be safe around stock. This doesn't mean he will form a bond and protect them either. Lack of instinct is generally the exception, but seems to be more common as less breeders are utilizing them for real work. It's really a crap shoot if you haven't seen a few generations(preferably many) of that line doing what they were bred for. I have seen quite a few show and/or pet bred dogs who couldn't care a less about herding. If you are looking for a better chance at a lgd, pick one who's parents, and their parents, have been doing the job. I've also seen some very poorly bred lgds. Then sometimes even in good lines you can get a pup who doesn't do what he is bred for. I have this border collie(rescue) who can be left with lambs, sheep and ducks 24/7 with no problem. She has zero herding interest, but did have very poor start in life. I am not sure that she would actually go after any predators though as she will not even defend her own food from the ducks.


----------



## Kits&Kids

You should try to set your dog up to succeed. I own both and know a rottie could newer do the same job as a good lgd. Farm dog/family protection yes. Lgd no..


----------



## Joe.G

Did you ask this question on a Rottweiler Board? SOmeone just asked the same question over there, Mine are not left out overnight but mine are very good with farm animals, Mine go horse back riding with me and my male even bought a lost baby chick back in his mouth with out hurting it. Mine have done well with keeping unwanted animals out of the the main yard and fields.


----------



## jolly rabbit

no i didnt post the question anywhere else. i just wanted some insight. were looking into different breeds. something with short hair, but can be trusted around other animals. all i have right now are rabbits, but were moving to goats and chickens within the next year.


----------



## Joe.G

Ok, Someone had post this on a Rottweiler board just wondering.


----------



## Maura

Jolly Rabbit maybe you need a dog that will protect his territory rather than a specific species.


----------



## Haven

The problem with Rotts is that they are not at all agile, too heavily boned/bodied, muzzle too short, they are black and will overheat in the sun, etc. They would probably drop from exhaustion trying to fend off a predator.

As working dogs in Schutzhund competitions (for example) they fail compared to other breeds - too slow/too heavy. I once heard competitors referring to the Rott as a mush-mouthed meat head that will choke on it's phlegm.


----------



## Joe.G

There are many rott's that do great at Schutzhund, You have to find the right breeders, Rott's are great working dogs, Yes there are many poor Rottweiler examples and people want them to be 150 Lbs dog's, Rott's are not meant to be that size they got that way from poor breeding, Id rather take a bite even with a sleeve on from many other dog's before a Proper Rott there bite force and power are amazing. My Male is 95 LBS and he is solid fast turns on a dime jumps climbs, my Female is a little on the large size but she keeps right up also and she is solid like a rock, they have no problem keeping up with GSD, Mal's are a bit quicker and do to there size a bit more agile.


----------



## thaiblue12

I would not really be worrying that much about hair, LGDs are outdoor dogs and they will not be "hairing" up your home. Yes they would need some grooming but it is not that bad. 

Rotties are not LGD and could never be trusted with livestock 24/7. I would never trust any non-LGD breed or a mixed breed to do that job, are they are not bred for it. 

Anatolians have shorter hair then Great Pyrs and they bark a heck of a lot less as well. 

I would research the breeds at Livestock Guardian Dogs 
Not all breeds would be available in your area but you would have a better idea of what you are looking for. 
I would not get one until you have goats and have your rabbits secure. LGD do not bond as much with poultry and may when young go after rabbits until they are trained not to and get use to them.


----------



## JasoninMN

Haven said:


> As working dogs in Schutzhund competitions (for example) they fail compared to other breeds - too slow/too heavy. I once heard competitors referring to the Rott as a mush-mouthed meat head that will choke on it's phlegm.


That is interesting considering there are numerous rotts that have competed and won at the national levels in Schutzhund. I wouldn't say they failed at all, they can do quite well. Also on average rotts have a much stronger bite then a German shepherd so mush mouth is kinda a funny term for them. I think those competitors are the typical blind GSD owners that can't accept there are other breeds that can compete with theirs. Schutzund isn't work though, its a sport and there is a big difference. Many schutzund dogs will ---- themselves in a real life scenerio where the "decoy" fights back. You don't see many working rotts as k-9 officers because gsd are better suited but its for many other reasons then speed.


----------



## Haven

I agree that they can compete. I am using them in comparison to other breeds (Malinois, etc) that would be better suited for the types of work mentioned. The Schutzhund was going off-topic, but used as an example in that arena, to point out a few physical traits.


----------



## Pops2

but you were comparing apples & mules, it's like saying a lab has no stamina because he can't run w/ hounds chasing coyote or bobcats. then you made absolute statements based on that comparison. all in all i'd say you just didn't explaim your opinion well.
Jason
i'm gonna disagree. having been bitten by mals, gsds & bulldogs, i'm gonna say wedge heads bite harder. they don't have the hang time but it hurts worse. thats real bites no padding.


----------



## jen74145

It sounds like you're planning to buy a rottie in SoCal, and then move up to Oregon next year and expect it to do just fine with those wet winters and whole new responsibilities. That's not the case, is it? 

You know what a herding breed often does if just tossed out with goats as an adult? Harvests your goats and conveniently turns them into dog food for you.

I live in NorCal and down the road from me is a happy mixed herd of hair sheep and goats, carefully protected by two Anatolians and a Pyr. They are beuatiful animals, and take their jobs seriously. 

You must consider that up north, we do have lions. Leaving a random breed out, solo, is a death sentence for your stock and possibly your pup on the night the cat comes over for dinner.


----------



## Oregon Julie

jen74145 said:


> It sounds like you're planning to buy a rottie in SoCal, and then move up to Oregon next year and expect it to do just fine with those wet winters and whole new responsibilities. That's not the case, is it?
> 
> You know what a herding breed often does if just tossed out with goats as an adult? Harvests your goats and conveniently turns them into dog food for you.
> 
> I live in NorCal and down the road from me is a happy mixed herd of hair sheep and goats, carefully protected by two Anatolians and a Pyr. They are beuatiful animals, and take their jobs seriously.
> 
> You must consider that up north, we do have lions. Leaving a random breed out, solo, is a death sentence for your stock and possibly your pup on the night the cat comes over for dinner.


I agree with most of this, but I should point out that not all of Oregon is wet by any stretch. The central and eastern parts of the state, anything east of the Cascades is dry and cold and it makes a huge difference in how the weather effects different animals. We find that our horses are doing better in the south central part of Washington then they ever did in the Willamette Valley due to the much dryer winters. Temps at 30 in the valley are way more miserable then 15 on this side of the mountains because it is so much dryer.


----------



## TedH71

Rotts don't live long as a general rule. They're old by age 8. Cancer claims many of them more than anything else.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

My understanding is that R't'rs were used more as driving dogs for protecting stock on their way to market. It wasn't 4-footed predators that were the concern, they needed to be able to take down a man. Hence the bite and size breeding.

You might do well to ask your OR neighbors to help you find the right dog, 'cause your relocation is gonna push buttons.


----------



## jolly rabbit

ya, seems like quite a few "opinions" but thats what i asked for so iam not gonna shoot them down. and no i didnt expect to throw them out there and see what happens. i would most likely pick up a couple of anatolians in oregon (or on my way) honestly. but i wanted a dog that i can have here and still give him a job to do up north (i.e. protect a ranch/family) and wet and cold would not have much effect on a rottie IMO, remember these things were bred in germany, it gets a little cold there!


----------



## wendle

If you are looking for a personal/home protection dog, then you probably aren't going to be as happy with a livestock guardian dog. They typically are bred for predator control.


----------



## Joe.G

If the Rottie isn't going to be a full time LGD, then I think you will do just fine, It comes down to training, Is the rott going to end up being a house dog? when you get your other LGD?


----------



## jolly rabbit

thanks for everybodies input, just wanted the opinions of some with hands on experience with the lgd's, i will probably get some anatolians later, and get my rottie as a guard dog/pet for the house. thanks again.


----------



## missythemom

I will just chime in with my two cents...I have a three year old male Rott that I have had since he was a pup. He is quite agile, can tolerate the cold, and is absolutely awesome with our livestock (goats). I have been training him since he arrived here with awesome results( he was the only one in his obedience class to ace the rally and final test, can you tell I am a proud fur mama,lol) and he guards very well. (Chased off a bear just two nights ago) They are not just there to guard though, you need to make them a member of your family right from the get go. Keep them well socialized and expose them to new things right from the very beginning. They can be the most loyal, loving, and overall wonderful addition to your family, just be smart about it (which I am sure you will be  Good luck with your choice


----------



## jolly rabbit

thankyou for your input, seems like you have a great dog! and iam sure tons of work training!


----------

